# argos play sand and osmocote fert. question



## whitey (20 Jan 2010)

Hi all
I need to make "beach" for shrimps in my new tank. Just wondering is that playsand pH neutral, which argos selling?
The other question. Have you got guys some of the osmocote fert and want to share  (don't need to buy whole package)? I'll pay by PayPal or donate ukaps whatever you like. Alternatively if you help me (send me a link) to find proper, smallest possible box of osmocote fert, I'll be apreciated. I read couple of topics but quite confused...
I've got almost all components (akadama+peat moss), need to end bl00dy diy bonanza   
Cheers


----------



## dw1305 (20 Jan 2010)

Try 
<http://www.greenfingers.com/superstore/product.asp?dept_id=260&pf_id=PP0051A>.
Osmocote keeps for ever if it's kept dry, and you can use it for hanging baskets house plants etc.
cheers Darrel


----------



## Etherelda (22 Feb 2010)

Hi

I used argos play sand, and my PH has been steady other than general cycling flucs. It does need a lot of washing though, took me an hour or two, but no problems with it.


----------

